# How long until great stuff cures, and is safe?



## chasesoda (Nov 23, 2011)

How long would it take for a about inch layer of great stuff to dry and be safe?

It seems dry now, but I was wondering when is it safe to add animals to the tank?


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

Once you've applied the great stuff let it sit for a week. It tends to expand and contract, sometimes a lot, while curing. Then coat it with whatever you want. Depending on what that is will determine how long until you can add inhabitants.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

I usually wait a day. Once its nice and hard you can start shaping it!


----------

